# Olive



## manbuckwal

Not sure how many folks are familiar with Olive trees......... Disclaimer ( I do not claim to be an expert on Olive ) On old growth trees the trunk section that has what looks like roots growing out of the sides is considered Burl by many and like a lot of species it varies dramatically. Sometimes it has eyes (usually closer to the base of the stump) and sometimes it doesn't . One of the things I started doing when cutting up green wood is to partially fill up a 35 gal plastic yard waste can to toss pieces into as I'm cutting so I can wax them later when I feel like it, especially this time of year . I have let pen blanks sit in a bucket for a cpl weeks until I was ready to wax em ( I did change the water regularly tho) . Burl is finnicky with every species. Ive had thick pieces that I've thrown in a pile as I was cutting and never waxed em and other than moving a lil they didn't crack ( Oak, Walnut, Olive ) . Then I've had pieces cut and waxed right away that ended up looking like an M80 went off in em . Anyhow, here's some pics of Olive . The first pic should be a familiar one. 

OG burly Stump 



 

Younger burly Stump (both pics are same stump) 



 

Two diff stump ripped down the middle

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tclem

Can't wait to see the pen blanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Can't wait to see the pen blanks


 
I will end up with a few burly curly pen blanks too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Some serious figure dancing in there. Be glad to see some pen and duck call blanks. Thanks for sharing Tom.


----------



## manbuckwal

Started slicing up some of the big chunks in the yard cans to make room.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice!


----------



## SENC

stunning. love that curl!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice wood Tom- I can smell it from here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

Love the curl in olive. It always zig zag the lines. Nice wood.
I would not throw that in fire. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

That stuff looks serious.....seriously beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I'd like to just sit and smell that stuff being processed!


----------



## manbuckwal

DKMD said:


> I'd like to just sit and smell that stuff being processed!



It's sure better smellin than ironwood

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> It's sure better smellin than ironwood


You better believe it.


----------



## manbuckwal

Here's some OB gold fish ........

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> Here's some OB gold fish ........
> 
> View attachment 54631




Do you use a 4 oght or a 6 ought hook to catch those????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

manbuckwal said:


> Here's some OB gold fish ........
> 
> View attachment 54631


Tom, if you would sir...please ship that tub directly to me. I think it would look great on my shelf with all the other figured woods. I think if you sealed it up tight enough you could ship the water too. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Nice looking stuff! Do they sink in water?


----------



## manbuckwal

Cody Killgore said:


> Tom, if you would sir...please ship that tub directly to me. I think it would look great on my shelf with all the other figured woods. I think if you sealed it up tight enough you could ship the water too. Thanks.


Too much paperwork to ship liquids lol .


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking stuff! Do they sink in water?



Yep, they definitely sink in water . With the 112 degree temp its a very warm bath water too.


----------



## SENC

Really nice stuff, tom. Why the bath? Want to make them pretty before sending them to me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Really nice stuff, tom. Why the bath? Want to make them pretty before sending them to me?



Trying some different methods to see if it helps release some of the stress in the wood ..............

I found out that water alone after a few months makes em look darker like this on the surface but it doesn't penetrate very deep.



 



So once i discovered the staining i put em in a bucket with a lil laundry soap for a cpl months ( which i have also read helps with preventing checking, ) and they look good . Sealed em in AS2 and hopefully in 6 months they'll be ready ????

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

Wow that stuff is gorgeous. Wood Lady Gaga at its finest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wow. Some amazing looking stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

I found this in a pile of firewood. Lots of cracks but still very good pieces... and its dry, just wet from the rain.
7x7x12 inch aproxx.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Trying some different methods to see if it helps release some of the stress in the wood ..............
> 
> I found out that water alone after a few months makes em look darker like this on the surface but it doesn't penetrate very deep.
> 
> View attachment 65426 View attachment 65427
> 
> So once i discovered the staining i put em in a bucket with a lil laundry soap for a cpl months ( which i have also read helps with preventing checking, ) and they look good . Sealed em in AS2 and hopefully in 6 months they'll be ready ????
> 
> View attachment 65428
> View attachment 65429
> View attachment 65430
> View attachment 65431
> View attachment 65432


Pop 'em in the mail to me and I'll let you know in 6 months! That curl is killing me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Pop 'em in the mail to me and I'll let you know in 6 months! That curl is killing me!



Maybe i'll send it in six months lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Maybe i'll send it in six months lol


Don't do that, I heard postage rates will increase between now and then. Ship now and SAVE!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Wow, Tom... Those pieces are stunners - the curl and the eye burl. That curl, though, wow! I had a single short of curly olive once - unfortunately it blew up on the lathe when I was making the last pass at it with the tool... I'd love to get some more sometime. It was such a beautiful piece with such tight curls too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Note to self: Pester Tom June 5th about selling me some gorgeous olive blanks for fly reel seats. Set alert of 2 days before. Done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass

Wow!!! very pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Trying to get better organized by emptying some tubs and get more air to these olive blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

If you need some more shelf space I think I can free up some in my wood closet. Just send it on over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Cut into this nice burly piece today. Hope i can salvage a few pen blanks out of it due to the checking already occurring :( .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## GeorgeS

Top shelf, fourth from the right has my name all over it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

